# How to Pi-mod your V6 without pins.



## James Ludlow (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, so I've got my new Black V6 for Christmas and have been wondering if there's anyway to avoid using the pins to stop internal lockups. 

In a eureka moment, whilst sitting in the gents, it occured to me that the two "little little" tabs that are glued to the core stop lockups along x and y, and the pins stop along z. 

So all I've done, is put two "little little" tabs, with there little knobs still on, opposite to each other, along the axis that the pins would have been on. I have minimal clickage and zero lockups.

I will follow up with some pictures if anyone is unclear.

Merry Christmas everyone.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4574387&l=59e43e64dd&id=653204464

Okay,so glued tabs are on UF and UL. Black tabs are unmodded. The other black tabs are on yellow side.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 28, 2009)

Embedded your picture.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 28, 2009)

This won't work - what can happen is the glued internal pieces on the z axis can line up opposite to the ones on the x or y axis making the 3-layer turn on the x or y axis impossible to move. It's hard to explain in words, but memyselfandpi explains it pretty well in his video. This means your 6x6 is also illegal in competitions - some moves are impossible, if I understand correctly


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 28, 2009)

That was my conclusion as well.

I have a simple trick to combat the Z slice, since my 4x4 and 6x6 don't have pins.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 28, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> This won't work - what can happen is the glued internal pieces on the z axis can line up opposite to the ones on the x or y axis making the 3-layer turn on the x or y axis impossible to move. It's hard to explain in words, but memyselfandpi explains it pretty well in his video. This means your 6x6 is also illegal in competitions - some moves are impossible, if I understand correctly



Am I right in thinking that you think I have glued the z axis tabs? I haven't. They just sit as they would. The only difference is a haven't shave the bits off that click into the core. Thats why I say minimal clickage.

I've done 5 solves now with nothing like what you describe happening.

I'll get some pictures up as soon as I have access to a camera. No longer than one hour.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have pins in mine, I just sanded the tabs a little and I get few internal lockups and only a bit of clickyness. I would prefer a rubik's revenge-core kind of thing, though. Verdes should try and ask rubik's if they can do that, many more people would buy a completely clickless 6x6 with no lockups.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 28, 2009)

You can do a pi-mod without the pins. That's the whole mod.

It's like, "How to ski without skis".... Defeats the purpose.

The whole idea behind the pins is to completely remove clicking from the third layer turns, and still keep stability and alignment.

Adding clicking back in is not only annoying, but frustrating as it just causes more misaligned cores. 

Just put the pins in and don't be lazy. It's 100x better (in my opinion) then leaving any form of clicking in there.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 28, 2009)

Why can't the V-cube 6 have an eastsheen style wedge on the core? Surely that would work because the ES4x4x4 doesn't have internal lockups.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Why can't the V-cube 6 have an eastsheen style wedge on the core? Surely that would work because the ES4x4x4 doesn't have internal lockups.



Someone thought of that on twistypuzzles. (Scott Bedard?)

I tried it on my V6, some of the layers are very stiff, but the other layers are very smooth. Makes for a bad cube. D:


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 28, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I don't have pins in mine, I just sanded the tabs a little and I get few internal lockups and only a bit of clickyness. I would prefer a rubik's revenge-core kind of thing, though. Verdes should try and ask rubik's if they can do that, many more people would buy a completely clickless 6x6 with no lockups.



It would be nice. Like the 8x8 mod?



ChrisBird said:


> You can do a pi-mod without the pins. That's the whole mod.
> 
> It's like, "How to ski without skis".... Defeats the purpose.
> 
> Just put the pins in and don't be lazy. It's 100x better (in my opinion) then leaving any form of clicking in there.



Did you mean "_can't_ do a pi-mod without"? 

I understand what your saying here. I thought the pi mod was the whole package though(wedges, edges and corners, as well as pins), so perhaps I should have said, "semi-pi-mod" or "half-arsed-I-can't-be-bothered-with-the-pins-pi-mod" LOL



4Chan said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't the V-cube 6 have an eastsheen style wedge on the core? Surely that would work because the ES4x4x4 doesn't have internal lockups.
> ...



ES are poo though. I think anyway.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Why can't the V-cube 6 have an eastsheen style wedge on the core? Surely that would work because the ES4x4x4 doesn't have internal lockups.



no you can't, because the V-cube's corner piece extended all the way into the core. it'll cause the outer layer become very stiff.


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow: You haven't solved the problem at all, you have just combined the original mechanism with MeMyselfandPi's idea. The glued pieces stop the misalignments on two of the axes, as you have noticed. However, the misalignment can still happen on the third axis. V-cubes designed the clicking mechanism in an attempt to stop the misalignments. Obviously it failed, but it does work quite well.

Basically what you are doing is using the glued pieces to solve 2/3 of the problem, and hoping the clicking mechanism will work to solve the bulk of the other 1/3 of the problem. It will work, but it can still misalign. I'm willing to bet that you aren't turning very fast, or else are using the glued slices for the bulk of your slice turning, if you haven't run into a problem yet.

Personally, I think this is quite a good idea actually, if one wanted to avoid using the pins.

Also, I don't know why you gave yourself the misery of your "Eureka" moment, when MeMyselfandPi explained how it worked quite clearly in his videos.

Cheese_Board: I think you have misunderstood what he has done. Hopefully my post makes it clearer.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Why can't the V-cube 6 have an eastsheen style wedge on the core? Surely that would work because the ES4x4x4 doesn't have internal lockups.



there's a reason why ES didn't make a 6x6. There are two completely mechanisms going on.


----------



## (X) (Dec 28, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't the V-cube 6 have an eastsheen style wedge on the core? Surely that would work because the ES4x4x4 doesn't have internal lockups.
> ...




I thought one of them were incomplete...


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry if I misunderstood something within all these posts, but to sum up the problem with this, do the following:

White front
Orange Top
1F 3R

You will see why this doesn't work, unless I misunderstood something


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 12, 2010)

i simpily only did the mods where you glue on the two pieces, and te pin mod minus the pins, then broke it in, WELL/


----------

